
Trump Suspends H-1B, Other Visas Temporarily - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/06/23/trump-suspends-h-1b-other-visas-temporarily/
======
detaro
duplicate, please check before submitting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557)

